# Genialer Game Controller !



## blackarrows (20. August 2018)

hallo an alle ! 


habe diesen PC controller selbst getestet, wurde mir zu testzwecken zur verfügung gestellt genauer gesagt hergestellt. mein erster eindruck war sehr positiv! hoch qualitativ und funktional genau so wie es im video steht. da ich gerne mit nem fahrzeug (panzer) im battlefield unterwegs bin trifft auf meine bedürfnisse perfekt zu.



Ich werde mir demnächst einen nur viel größeren für Star Citizen bestellen, wo alle raumschiff commands auf einem riesen brett stehen und im dunkel leuchten   den einen (BF Tank) behalte ich es mir für Battlefiled 5   

was ist ihre meinung dazu ?


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2018)

blackarrows schrieb:


> [...]was ist ihre meinung dazu ?


... war wir dazu meinen?

Das Werbung ohne vorherige Absprache einfach doof ist.


----------



## blackarrows (20. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... war wir dazu meinen?
> 
> Das Werbung ohne vorherige Absprache einfach doof ist.



ist und war nicht als Werbung gedacht ! 

Und wie soll ich es nun erklären worüber ich gerada gesprochen habe ?? LINKS sind hier elraubt oder ?? was habe ich Falasch gemacht, warum wurde meine LINK entfernt ?? 

So begrüßt man neue Mitglieder....


----------



## Spiritogre (20. August 2018)

blackarrows schrieb:


> ist und war nicht als Werbung gedacht !
> 
> Und wie soll ich es nun erklären worüber ich gerada gesprochen habe ?? LINKS sind hier elraubt oder ?? was habe ich Falasch gemacht, warum wurde meine LINK entfernt ??
> 
> So begrüßt man neue Mitglieder....



Eben weil du ein neues Mitglied bist. Solche Postings wie deiner sind normalerweise immer Werbung. Wenn du ein etabliertes Mitglied der Community bist und bekannt ist, dass du einen YT Kanal hast und dann mal solche Links postest ist alles in Butter. Aber sich anmelden und gleich mit so einem Thema anfangen, das hat nun mal einen schalen Beigeschmack, und wenn es nur darum ging, deinen YT Kanal zu promoten. Aber hier ist es eben auch noch ein Produktvideo und kein Let's Play oder sowas. Niemand kennt dich hier und niemand weiß, ob du nicht doch dafür bezahlt wirst oder sonst irgendwie gesponsort wurdest.


----------



## blackarrows (20. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eben weil du ein neues Mitglied bist. Solche Postings wie deiner sind normalerweise immer Werbung. Wenn du ein etabliertes Mitglied der Community bist und bekannt ist, dass du einen YT Kanal hast und dann mal solche Links postest ist alles in Butter. Aber sich anmelden und gleich mit so einem Thema anfangen, das hat nun mal einen schalen Beigeschmack, und wenn es nur darum ging, deinen YT Kanal zu promoten. Aber hier ist es eben auch noch ein Produktvideo und kein Let's Play oder sowas. Niemand kennt dich hier und niemand weiß, ob du nicht doch dafür bezahlt wirst oder sonst irgendwie gesponsort wurdest.




Es ist nicht mein YT Channel !!

 Was ist hier los, warum die ganze Zeit nur Vermutungen, warum versucht hier jemand mir dauernd Sachen zu stellen die einfach nicht Wahr sind ?! Jetzt werde noch als ein " böser Bezahlter" Händler vorgestellt ….

Ich bin hier gekommen um ein tolles Erlebnis mit euch zu teilen, und dann werde ich grundlos und mit lauter Vermutungen als Bösewicht vorgestellt. Erste Reaktion eines Admins war das ich "doof" bin, anstatt mich zu begrüßen.  Bravo !

Es ist wirklich traurig und sehr deprimierend ….


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. August 2018)

Ein tolles Erlebnis mit uns zu teilen wäre die Geburt deiner Tochter. Übrigens: Deine Schreibe riecht geradezu nach Google-Übersetzer.


----------



## blackarrows (20. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ein tolles Erlebnis mit uns zu teilen wäre die Geburt deiner Tochter. Übrigens: Deine Schreibe riecht geradezu nach Google-Übersetzer.



Nun habe ich eine Tochter  hahaha  sagt Herr Deutsch- Professor mit chinesischer Abstammung   

Ihr seid wirklich lustig.


----------



## Loosa (20. August 2018)

blackarrows schrieb:


> Erste Reaktion eines Admins war das ich "doof" bin, anstatt mich zu begrüßen.  Bravo !



Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. August 2018)

blackarrows schrieb:


> Nun habe ich eine Tochter  hahaha  sagt Herr Deutsch- Professor mit chinesischer Abstammung


Dumm nur, dass Vince Masuka Japaner ist. Und der Schauspieler, der ihn verkörpert ist Koreaner.



> Ihr seid wirklich lustig.


Natürlich sind wir das. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## blackarrows (20. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen.



Danke..

Habe nun, ehrlich gesagt, keine Lust mehr hier irgendwas zu schreiben … Ich habs wirklich nicht böses gemeint und weder mit schlechten noch mit geschäftlichen Absichten hier gepostet. Wollte nur eine sehr Interessante PC Hardware zeigen die ich bis dato selber nirgends in der Welt gesehen habe. Viele Spieler hätten sich darüber sicherlich gefreut.. Aber was solls...

lg


----------



## Loosa (20. August 2018)

Du musst aber zugeben, dass ein massives Holzbrett mit Knöpfen drauf ergonomisch gesehen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend stammt. Und beim Posten ebenjenes die ein oder andere beleuchtete Taste anspringen lässt. 

Da sind z.B. die Teile von Specialeffect um ein vielfaches beeindruckender. Und ehrlich hilfreich.
Aber 0 ms input lag sollte weiter vermarktet werden. Für den Gravitationsausgleich bei einem Warpantrieb unabdingbar.


----------



## Batze (21. August 2018)

blackarrows schrieb:


> Erste Reaktion eines Admins war das ich "doof" bin, anstatt mich zu begrüßen.  Bravo !


Kein Admin hat dich als doof betitelt. Rabowke hat den Inhalt deines Posts als doof bezeichnet aber nicht dich persönlich.
Den Vorstellungsthread um Hallo zu sagen findest du hier.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du musst aber zugeben, dass ein massives Holzbrett mit Knöpfen drauf ergonomisch gesehen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend stammt.


Jetzt interessiert mich ja doch, was das denn für ein Controller war ...


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (21. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt interessiert mich ja doch, was das denn für ein Controller war ...



Mich auch. Bei dem ganzen Lob dachte ich sofort an den genialen Xbox One Elite Controller, aber massives Holzbrett mit Knöpfen klingt dann doch eher nach nem custom Acrade Controller.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> [...] aber massives Holzbrett mit Knöpfen klingt dann doch eher nach nem custom Acrade Controller.


Richtig, das war's ... von einer mir unbekannten Firma mit komischen Beiträgen unter den YT Kommentaren.

Wie gesagt, wenn der* erste Post* in einem Forum gleich die Verlinkung auf ein YT-Video mit einem kommerziellen Hintergrund ist ... dann wird man, ich, skeptisch. Vor allem war das ein Werbevideo vom Hersteller, kein Test oder Review von jemand anderem.


----------



## blackarrows (21. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Richtig, das war's ... von einer mir unbekannten Firma mit komischen Beiträgen unter den YT Kommentaren.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wenn der* erste Post* in einem Forum gleich die Verlinkung auf ein YT-Video mit einem kommerziellen Hintergrund ist ... dann wird man, ich, skeptisch. Vor allem war das ein Werbevideo vom Hersteller, kein Test oder Review von jemand anderem.



Stellt euch vor, es handelte sich dabei nicht mal um einem Test oder Review Video und das ganze noch in ersten Post eines neuen Forummitglieds! Schrecklich! Vor allem diese YouTube Beiträgen unter dem Video, welche wir ganz genau nach YouTube Profilen unter der Lupe nahmen, alles Verbrecher. Wir glauben, dieser Mann ist ein gefährlicher Bösewicht, ein Mitglied einer verbrecherischen www Organisation namens „Game Controller – Black Widow“. Er gehört vom hier sofort gebannt besser noch: verhaftet! Wir bitten die SEK (Spezialeinsatzkommando) um Unterstützung!

??????

Manno …

Die Wahrheit ist eine ganz andere, und zwar: 
An einem sonnigen Tag, bekam ein begeisterter Video-Games Spieler einen tollen Game Controller zum Testen. Seine Begeisterung war so groß, dass er diese Erfahrung mit anderen Spieler in einem Forum teilen wollte. Er schrieb eine kurze Rezension (Review) und zwar aus der ersten Hand, nämlich er testete persönlich diese außergewöhnliche und für viele Spieler sicherlich interessante Hardware, und postete einen völlig harmlosen YouTube Link. Das Video war für seine Geschichte sehr wichtig, da es einfach unmöglich ist diesen Controller mit den Worten zu beschreiben. Er verstieß in keinster Weise gegen die Forum-Regeln, sein Link wurde einfach entfernt, weil jemand persönlich nur skeptisch war…

Und die Moral der Geschicht, man hat gute Moderatoren oder nicht…

ps: ( "The Running Man" mit A.Schwarzenegger.  Ich komme mir vor als wäre ich Ben Richards es fehlt nur das Geschrei vom Herrn Damon Killian aka Rabowke "Its Shooooow Tiiiimeee!!" heheheheh   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. August 2018)

Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen, oder!? 
Unabhängig von deinen wahren Absichten, die eben niemand hier kennt, ist es nun mal Erfahrung, dass solche Posts wie dein Erstling in der Regel schlicht und ergreifend Werbung sind. Letztlich ist natürlich jeder Produkttest und jede Produktvorstellung Werbung. Aber mit der Tür ins Haus fallen ist nun einmal unhöflich und schreit geradezu danach, dass es hier irgendwo doch um Werte geht - in deinem Fall, dass du einen Controller zum Testen bekommen hast und deinen Test jetzt irgendwie publik machen willst. Du magst das tatsächlich ohne Hintergedanken getan haben allerdings musst du eben auch verstehen, das Foren wie dieses täglich mit Spam Beiträgen solcher Art von Firmen / Bots etc. zugeknallt werden, die nur einen Thread eröffnen um ein Produkt anzupreisen. 

Und sorry aber dein Post klang wie absolute Jubelwerbung. Mag an deinem Alter und deiner Unerfahrenheit im Netz liegen. Aber so lernst du eben hier und jetzt vernünftige Netiquette.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. August 2018)

In anderen Foren hat er das übrigens auch versucht, was nahe liegend war für Werbung.

https://www.gamestar.de/xenforo/threads/genialer-game-controller.465329/


----------



## blackarrows (21. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> In anderen Foren hat er das übrigens auch versucht, was nahe liegend war für Werbung.
> 
> https://www.gamestar.de/xenforo/threads/genialer-game-controller.465329/





那可能是什麼  ？嗯 ...…


----------



## blackarrows (21. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen, oder!?
> Unabhängig von deinen wahren Absichten, die eben niemand hier kennt, ist es nun mal Erfahrung, dass solche Posts wie dein Erstling in der Regel schlicht und ergreifend Werbung sind. Letztlich ist natürlich jeder Produkttest und jede Produktvorstellung Werbung. Aber mit der Tür ins Haus fallen ist nun einmal unhöflich und schreit geradezu danach, dass es hier irgendwo doch um Werte geht - in deinem Fall, dass du einen Controller zum Testen bekommen hast und deinen Test jetzt irgendwie publik machen willst. Du magst das tatsächlich ohne Hintergedanken getan haben allerdings musst du eben auch verstehen, das Foren wie dieses täglich mit Spam Beiträgen solcher Art von Firmen / Bots etc. zugeknallt werden, die nur einen Thread eröffnen um ein Produkt anzupreisen.
> 
> Und sorry aber dein Post klang wie absolute Jubelwerbung. Mag an deinem Alter und deiner Unerfahrenheit im Netz liegen. Aber so lernst du eben hier und jetzt vernünftige Netiquette.



Für diese exzellente vor allem äußerst edukative Antwort haben Sie ein Brettspiel für Zuhause, für zwei Personen (ab 18 !) namens "Running Man" gewonnen ! Das Spiel wird Ihnen der Herr Damon Killian persönlich übergeben !  Wir gratulieren ! 

...Dies war eine automatische BOT Nachricht...


----------



## Free23 (21. August 2018)

blackarrows schrieb:


> Für diese exzellente vor allem äußerst edukative Antwort haben Sie ein Brettspiel für Zuhause, für zwei Personen (ab 18 !) namens "Running Man" gewonnen ! Das Spiel wird Ihnen der Herr Damon Killian persönlich übergeben !  Wir gratulieren !
> 
> ...Dies war eine automatische BOT Nachricht...



War das jetzt eine versteckte Einsicht?

Willkommen im PCG-Forum!


----------



## Batze (22. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> In anderen Foren hat er das übrigens auch versucht, was nahe liegend war für Werbung.
> 
> https://www.gamestar.de/xenforo/threads/genialer-game-controller.465329/



Zumindest wurde da entsprechend gehandelt. Thread zu und aus die Maus. Und hier, hier muss sich noch ein Mod für rechtfertigen warum er einen Werbelink raus nimmt. Kopfschüttel.


----------



## Toshii (22. August 2018)

Busted!  Auch im Gamestarforum wurde genau so gehandelt wie hier. Vielleicht ist das mal ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für den Thread-Ersteller...


----------



## blackarrows (22. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Zumindest wurde da entsprechend gehandelt. Thread zu und aus die Maus. Und hier, hier muss sich noch ein Mod für rechtfertigen warum er einen Werbelink raus nimmt. Kopfschüttel.



Genau, es wurde dort richtig gehandelt... Game Star soll als Vorbild dienen …. (Kopfschuttel x3)

Das Paradoxe daran ist, dass man in einem Forum das eben für PC Games und Hardware gedacht wurde sich mit einem Link über das Thema "PC Games & Hardware"nicht äußern kann. Egal ob neue Benutzter oder nicht. Ok, man hat die "böse" Vermutung anfangs gehabt nun mittlerweile hat mich ja wohl jeder kennengelernt und auch der "Schreckliche" Link wurde überprüft, (sogar die Kommentaren unten im Video, fand ichs sehr lustig   ) man hätte ja schon längst darauf Positiv reagieren können.  

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden Mods ist, dass mich der GS Mod nicht beleidigt hat ("doof") alles anderen ist auf dem gleichen Niveau.  

Und das mitm "Er war auch hier aktiv, schaut was er hier und dort geschrieben hat !" . Das kann man klar unter "Verfolgung" und "Verletzung der Privatsphäre" definieren.
 Wer gab euch das Recht meine private Angelegenheiten von anderen Foren (Gespräche) hier öffentlich zu posten ? Ich sicherlich nicht.  Ich habe mir die ganze diskusion hier natürlich gespeichert.

Was ist der Sinn an der ganzen Sache ?


----------



## golani79 (22. August 2018)

blackarrows schrieb:


> "Verletzung der Privatsphäre"



Der war gut 
Dann schreib bitte nichts mehr ins Internet bzw. öffentlich zugängliche Foren ...


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2018)

Du kennst Dich in Sachen "Privatsphäre" nicht wirklich aus, oder? Was Du in einem öffentlichen Forum postest, das ist nicht privat.

// Bezieht sich auf blackarrow


----------



## blackarrows (22. August 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> // Bezieht sich auf blackarrow



Du hast ein "s" vergessen. "BlackarrowS"


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2018)

blackarrows schrieb:


> Du hast ein "s" vergessen. "BlackarrowS"


Wollte nur nicht Deinen richtigen Namen in einem öffentlichen Forum posten...so wegen Privatsphäre 
[emoji14]

Edit Rabowke: Thread geschlossen, wäre der TE 'clever' gewesen, hätte er stilvollere Werbung gemacht, drei, vier Absätze mit der Beschreibung vom Controller und ggf. ein Video was er selbst aufgenommen hat, angeblich hat er den Controller ja bekommen.

Bei weiteren Werbethreads wird der Account gelöscht.


----------

